# Other Places Around The World > Italy Travel Forum >  >  Around Montepulciano

## Petri

Any recommendations for places around Montepulciano?  About halfway between Rome and Firenze.

Just booked a long weekend flights to Rome and we'll be staying at http://www.villadinottola.com/ to shuttle the neighbourhoods.

I'm still undecided between Fiat 500 (which we have tried) and a bit more expensive Alfa Romeo Giulietta..   The car rental companies are funny, if I say I'm german it's 50  cheaper and if I say I'm british, it's 150  more expensive.

----------


## smason3

We haven't stayed there, but have been to the Monepulciano. We met my Italian professor for the day. The Banfi winery is a fun place to go. We thought the town was quite charming as was the surrounding area. I wish I could remember the name of the restaurant where we ate. It was small and terrific.

Sorry I don't have more specifics.

----------


## TPunch42

We just spent 7 nights near Montepulciano in a wonderful Agritorismo called Cretaiole.  It was an incredible experience.
Their website says it all.
Cretaiole link 

Isabella is an amazing hostess and your stay includes some one of a kind local experiences.  We traveled there with our kids and really saw the heart of Tuscany.  It is an easy drive to Montepulciano from there.

----------


## Petri

I have to say that our car rental with Europcar was really screwed up; instead of the Alfa Romeo Giulietta we got a BMW 120d.  That sucks!

Europcar has improved their web site a bit, now when you enter your address with the right country it will jump back to the "correct" rates.  But it wasn't a problem to enter a finnish address with country "Italy", worked just fine for both the credit card charge and at the rental car office.

The region is always lovely, although we did have bit a of a random weather and I could say that the northern part with Volterra, San Gimignano, etc. is a bit more interested than the southern part.  But nothing that a perfect cup of espresso macchiato wouldn't cure  :Big Grin:

----------


## andynap

Spent 2 weeks in San Gimignano and loved every second. Everthing in Tuscany was close.

----------


## lmj

Petri, I'm too late arriving to this string but in the future if you or other forum members want to go to the Val d'Orcia I would highly recommend the place we stayed at:
Terre di Nano 
Not even 10 minutes outside of Montepulciano, it's a great base for exploring the entire Val d'Orcia:  less than 30 minutes from Pienza, an hour from Montalcino, and almost walking distance to the most charming little village, Montechiello.  The managers are delightful, the villa is incredibly comfortable, and the views are spectacular.  I highly recommend it.

----------


## carolgreen145

heart of Tuscany. It is an easy drive to Montepulciano from there.

----------

